# Family Guy, American Dad!, The Cleveland Show



## Vater Unser (Dec 1, 2009)

These shows so deserve a thread.

I just watched last night's episodes and almost peed myself...IMO, all three are the best episodes of the current season so far.
I'm especially surprised by The Cleveland Show, which was kinda boring at first, but now it's become just as funny as the other two series...Gotta love the setting and those characters.

With The Simpsons just getting worse and worse with every season (just let it die already...), these shows are a godsent. 
Anyone else here love them as much as I do?


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2009)

I find American Dad! not that funny, though i enjoy watching it.
Family Guy is just repeated in England, and i have to watch it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and The Cleveland Show, I've only watched one episode though i enjoyed that.

Out of them three, i prefer Family Guy


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2009)

I already forgot what happened in the last Family Guy episode, I remember being mildly amused by it.  The only episodes from this season that I can remember were the Multiverse one (excellent) and the Bitch Stewie one (it was ok).  

Cleveland Show, didn't watch last night got too tired.  I probably really liked two episodes in the series (the Thanksgiving one being really good) but I dont mind wasting 20 odd minutes watching it. I get the feeling that once its fount its footing it'll be better than recent Family Guy.

American Dad started off shit too but I love it now.  At first it was just another Family Guy but it became its own program and quit the random jokes.  Prefer it to Family Guy nowadays, shame that it doesn't get the recognition.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2009)

The first couple seasons of Family Guy (before cancellation) were above average but everything since has been sub-par. American Dad seems to try too hard to be social commentary.


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 2, 2009)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> The first couple seasons of Family Guy (before cancellation) were above average but everything since has been sub-par. American Dad seems to try too hard to be social commentary.


Before the cancellation was when Family Guy sucked by far the most. I really wouldn't have minded the show to stay cancelled back then, good thing it came back. The show really only developed its own humour way after its cancellation.

I have to agree that American Dad tries hard to be social commentary, but for me that doesn't make it any less funny or enjoyable.
I mean, how many episodes of painfully obvious social commentary does The Simpsons have? That didn't make it a bad show, well, until it really became a bad show.


----------



## delta123 (Dec 3, 2009)

of the three family guy is the best. but the season they came back i hated it. i found it not as funny as the first 3. but with this current season, i am enjoying back again.

with the Cleveland show, i am not a fan of. and american dad has its moments.

but none of those shows can compare to Futurama.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

delta123 said:
			
		

> but none of those shows can compare to Futurama.



you serious?


----------



## Fluto (Dec 3, 2009)

lol family guy is da best 
next american dad
third the cleveland show ( because i watched 1/4 of it but it was still good)


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 3, 2009)

The Cleveland Show is fun, it surpasses Family Guy lately, American Dad i don't follow, didn't get into it after a few episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this season's Family Guy isn't to great yet, bit overkill of the same jokes brought differently, The Cleveland Show brings a nice spinnoff in a different way but with some nice Family Guy touch here and there


----------



## delta123 (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> delta123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i am. its the only cartoon that i can watch over and over again and never get tired of.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 3, 2009)

American Dad is extremely under-rated. Many people don't give it a chance as they see it as a Family Guy rip off, but it couldn't be further from the truth. The first season wasn't great, neither was the pilot, but since mid season 2 they've just been getting better and better. Definitely my favourite animated show.

Cleveland Show is OK. I've had a few laughs from it, but I really don't think it deserves its own show.

Family Guy is just getting run in to the ground, though a few new episodes are still gems.

Newer Simpsons eps are a shambles.


----------



## haohmaru6 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well thats all fine and good then, but there's an awful lot that you non-americans don't understand because the shows are generally written for an american audience of a certain age.

Family Guy is set up the way it is to satirize the generation X american, who watched TV in their youth and just accepted how utterly absurd and dumbed down some american TV was in the late 70's, 80's and 90's. All those "like the time" sidebars are satirizing our short attention span, and throwing in little bits of culture that blast some of us out of our chair because we haven't thought about them in years (i.e. Stewie caught in the Sesame Street pinball machine, that one made my jaw drop.)

American Dad is written to satirize the middle class american, our overdeveloped sense of entitlement, and our sometimes ridiculous tastes. I like how most of what Stan and his family do are generally self serving, basically they're all a family of jerks. It wouldn't be much fun if they were NICE people. Roger is perhaps the best jerk of them all because he will go as far as take on a million different identities to find a new way to be a jerk.

The Cleveland Show I think was created to address the amount of racism in Family Guy, because as all the racism was showing just how stupid middle class white americans can be, however no one was making fun of black americans in that way. Since every group deserves just as much satire as the rest of us, The Cleveland Show was born. Maybe the writers were waiting for an event like Obama becoming president before introducing a show of this type, so the prudes can't whine about it? I think it's pretty damn funny.
One little note about the show that you may not be aware of, that is a joke in and of itself, the redneck guy on the Cleveland Show is voiced by none other than Kevin Michael Richardson, who himself is black! When I realized he was doing the voice thought it was hilarious.

These shows do so well I think because there is NOTHING like them anywhere on TV, and the basic point of them is that we ALL are stupid in some way or another. There's nothing quite as entertaining as  seeing your own overdeveloped opinions being just as stupid as everyone else's.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 3, 2009)

The original 3 seasons of Family Guy were classic, now they should just rename the show to "80's 80's 80's, Remember The 80's?"  I think all the quality of the original Family Guy went to American Dad, and The Cleveland Show better than I expected with 90% less 80's

seriously if you played a Family Guy drinking game, taking 1 shot per 80's reference, you would die from alcohol poisoning after 2 episodes


----------



## mew512 (Dec 3, 2009)

my mate got me into american dad and i enjoyed so i bought one of the seasons but i forgot it, so far i have all cleveland show episodes aired because im in the uk and it takes ages for us shows to come over here and i have a few seasons of family guy and the star wars one 

PS for anyone who dosent know the new star wars spoof of family guy is put 27th december in the uk and maybe the same date or a cople days earlyier in the us


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> The original 3 seasons of Family Guy were classic, now they should just rename the show to "80's 80's 80's, Remember The 80's?"  I think all the quality of the original Family Guy went to American Dad, and The Cleveland Show better than I expected with 90% less 80's
> 
> seriously if you played a Family Guy drinking game, taking 1 shot per 80's reference, you would die from alcohol poisoning after 2 episodes


lol me and the Mrs did that on one episode and we had like 14 shots of Absinthe...safe to say I couldn't shit for a few days.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2009)

Didn't they cancel King of the Hill for the cleveland show? 
Fuck this shit.
I also find people who over quote family guy extremely annoying.


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Didn't they cancel King of the Hill for the cleveland show?
> Fuck this shit.
> I also find people who over quote family guy extremely annoying.



G-g-gitty



Spoiler


----------

